# If you wanted to rent a South African TS, where would you look?



## Ridewithme38 (May 2, 2011)

I've look for Rent's on TUG, Redweek and even Ebay(i don't have access to RCI or II)....But i can't find any during ANY time frame

Right now its just an idea that me and a bunch of family friends tossed around during a trip to sesame place....But in trying to get an idea for price range or rentals....i just can't find anything


Where would you look?


----------



## MuranoJo (May 2, 2011)

Good question.  I've never tried to rent before, but you might want to try Bidorbuy, but it's like an auction.

I'm sure Carolinian, who's an expert in this area, may come along and have additional ideas for you.


----------



## Carolinian (May 3, 2011)

I would contact the resort directly.  Many have association owned inventory that they rent and since many have flexi-weeks, they have flexibility of assigning it to specific weeks you may be interested in.  Some also have programs to rent weeks belonging to members for them.

There are also auctions for timeshare rentals on the SA online auction board, www.bidorbuy.co.za


----------



## bailey (May 3, 2011)

You could post on TUG...I'm sure there are a lot of us that would be willing to rent our S. African timeshares.


----------



## kaio (Jun 3, 2011)

bailey said:


> You could post on TUG...I'm sure there are a lot of us that would be willing to rent our S. African timeshares.



+1.  .....


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2011)

Folks - please remember that you can't make rental offers in the TUG forums.  Please take it to pm or email. - Thanks!  (The posts that remain are OK, but I deleted one.)


----------



## EWSteyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Another very good site for South African timeshare rentals is www.junkmail.co.za.

Kind regards,
Eugene Steyn


----------

